# NBC Subchannels covering the Olympics?



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone know what NBC will be showing if anything on their subchannels during the Winter Olympics? I'm thinking of picking up an antenna if they will have anything worth while.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

from the NBC Olympics website "_Throughout the Olympic Games, Universal Sports and Universal Sports HD will provide one-stop coverage, highlights and analysis from Vancouver. With two daily programs -- a highlights and recap show, and a roundtable discussion featuring journalists from around the globe -- Universal Sports has all the best moments and insights daily_."


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope they turn off their subchannels so we can get a better picture. THey have plenty of cabel nets to show coverage on.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Lee L said:


> I hope they turn off their subchannels so we can get a better picture. THey have plenty of cabel nets to show coverage on.


This assumes people have cable or satellite which provides these other cable nets.

I suspect the situation is reversed for people who have only OTA.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

If they used the subchannels for actual Olympics coverage, it would be one thing, but going by past years, they will just run randon stuff like the stations always do while only showing the Olympics coverage on the main channel and the cable nets.


----------



## mkharsh33 (Oct 6, 2008)

They could put the Olympics on MSNBC and do everyone a giant favor...


----------

